# R1 drop springs



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I seen these on nopi for $99. They are a 1.9" drop and was wondering if anyone had any experiences. I am in desperate need of lowering my car and am really thinking of getting them. Money is a little tight right now and my car looks funny if just parked and looks dropped when i have people in it but it performs like shit.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

You get what you pay for....how are you gonna pay $100 for a new set of springs?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

what do you mean how am i going to pay for them?? With money of course.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

DO NOT get those springs if they aren't double the spring rate of stock, i.e., at least 250/150 lb/in.

It appears you haven't been reading all the forums or you would by now have noted that Sentras are lacking in suspension travel. Extreme drops put the car on the bumps stops. Unless you get shortened struts and stiffer springs, you are wasting your money. Yes, they are expensive, but that's the only proper solution.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay im a little ignorant in the suspension area but what do those numbers mean exactly?? Also i am riding on 17" rims so the car is higher than stock.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

First, what tire size are you running? That will determine if your car is higher than stock.

Second, 250/150 refers to spring rate front/rear. 250 pounds to compress the front spring one inch and 150 pounds to compress the rear spring one inch.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Tecno-IM looking for an alternative GC but U have to be willing to spend more than $99. I mean I cant imagine springs that are that cheap to be any GOOD at all.

I really want coil-overs to replace mine BUT we dont have too many quality options.. And coilovers are too risky-- for me to trust in any1 else but GC.

So far Ive heard from another Sentra that DropZone rides pretty good and they 2 in the front and back. And IM sure uknow about Eibach. Im also considering Sprint.

U have to expect to at least spend $2-250 for sum type of quality. I rushed and now I have to spend more $ to replace the springs I have..


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

from what i've heard, sprint springs are too mushy. the dropzone coilovers are said to be no good by some, just peachy by others. i don't know, but i'll find out soon enough when mine get here, anyway, anything more than a 1.5-2 inch drop is detrimental to ride quality, i.e. you will hit the bumpstops, rub, wear out more suspension parts, and on and on and, you get the picture...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

My tires are 205/40/17. Thanks for the info, im looking into goldlines which were rated #1 by i dont know who. I saw the rating on speedpeople.com They are a 2" drop for the sentra and are really cheap at 134. Im going to try them out. Also i heard Suspension Techniques were good as well.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I've never heard of Goldline. Besides, unless you get the shortened Motivational struts, you will regret any spring that drops 2 inches.

*THERE JUST ISN'T ENOUGH SUSPENSION TRAVEL IN A SENTRA STRUT TO ALLOW A TWO INCH DROP WITHOUT RIDICULOUSLY HIGH RATES TO KEEP THE CAR OFF THE BUMP STOPS.*


----------



## Sawbinder (Jul 12, 2002)

Don't buy anything from speedpeople they suck!!!! I just spent a week fighting with these jerks over my springs I finally cancelled my order but had to pay a 15% restocking fee and I am probably going to reprt them to the BBB here in OHIO. They lied to me 3 times about shipping my springs and when I tried to cancel my order they had already shipped them. It took 9 days to get my springs from a company that is 2 hrs from my house.

Don't use them you"ll be sorrry..


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Why is it that there is so much negativity on 2" drops?? Should i go with less of a drop?? Maybe 1.5"?? I plan to get new struts along with the drop springs.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

if you want lowering for looks, go with 2"...but be prepared to replace various other suspension parts down the road a ways. if you want performance, go with no more than 1.5" MAX! read the suspension article on sentra.net by mike kojima, its THE best writeup on suspension do's and don'ts.....HERE


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay well i did my reading and after careful deliberation i am going to go with a 1.5 drop. I may go for at most a 1.7 cause i do have 17" rims and i want to go with Eibach, HR or suspension techs.


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

*susp tech*



> i want to go with Eibach, HR or suspension techs.


 I have had suspension tech for about a year now.just to warn you they are very stiff springs so if you go that route consider buying struts asap. my ride is good with the stocks on but with my 17s on its rough at times my stock struts were useless in about a week of cali freeways.aslo,an alingnment is amost mandatory i killed my front tires in about a month


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Regardless, I was going to get new struts. I wanted to go with Tokico but I heard a lot of good reviews for the AGX adjustables struts. Although it would be about $120 each for the fronts and $99 for the rear. I dont want to mess up my suspension. I live in Cali and i know what you mean about the freeways. I think im going to go with either Eibach or Suspension Tech between a 1.5 to 1.8 drop and the AGX adjustables, does that sound good or what do people recommend??


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

i have had experience with a few suspension setups but my favorite is a tokico/progress combo which gives a 1.7 drop. though that set up was not in a sentra, i was so happy with it, thats what im going with on my classic(even the shop who installed it was impressed). progress springs are strong and at $150-$160 they are a killer deal.


----------

